# russian shops in riyadh, saudi arabia, help



## russianhelp (Oct 6, 2013)

i was wondering if there are any russian shops or shops that have russian products, even if it was antiques or breakables, like the small russian dolls that are called matryoshka....if you know any, please inform me and thank you


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

russianhelp said:


> i was wondering if there are any russian shops or shops that have russian products, even if it was antiques or breakables, like the small russian dolls that are called matryoshka....if you know any, please inform me and thank you


Hi

If you dont mind me asking you, how long have you been in saudi? Hows the culture impact on you? Are you there with your family? Are you staying in a compound?

Sorry for asking these questions but just wanted to find first hand information.


----------



## qlada (Oct 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, there is nothing like this here in Riyadh. You may occasionally see some russian items in general stores, like Al-Hazzaz and such, but very rare. There is so called "russian restaurant" Russian Corner in Sulaimaniah district, but I would not suggest you try their"russian" dishes, as they do not even remotely remind russian cuisine.


----------

